# ISO Brine/Cure For Goose Legs



## mona327 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi ya'll.  I've been using Michael Ruhlman's Charcuterie as my guide, but he's let me down here.  

Basically I want to know how the bone will effect the curing process.  Do I need to make adjustments to the strength of of the brine or it's brining time. Can I brine legs and breast together?  

Monique


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

